# Strippers tip!



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I picked up 2 female dancers (strippers) from the local strip club. I gave them a 28.00 ride and had good conversation with them laughing all the way. We pull up to their apartment and I hurry up and get out and open their doors for them and each girl put a 20 in my shirt pocket for a total of 40$. They got my number and I got theirs and there schedule and they want me to drive for them 3 nights a week. That will be 84$ in rides a week. The girls told me they get tipped well and they believe drivers should get tipped as well. Since the cut is going into affect next week. I will never turn down a tip.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Most everyone in the service industries tip.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

You are doing this forum a disservice by giving us all the false hope that life could be so good. Lucky bastard!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> You are doing this forum a disservice by giving us all the false hope that life could be so good. Lucky bastard!


LMAO. Yes I got kind of lucky on that deal. Cute girls to boot!!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I picked up 2 female dancers (strippers) from the local strip club. I gave them a 28.00 ride and had good conversation with them laughing all the way. We pull up to their apartment and I hurry up and get out and open their doors for them and each girl put a 20 in my shirt pocket for a total of 40$. They got my number and I got theirs and there schedule and they want me to drive for them 3 nights a week. That will be 84$ in rides a week. The girls told me they get tipped well and they believe drivers should get tipped as well. Since the cut is going into affect next week. I will never turn down a tip.


Escorts generally tip well in my experience too...


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I tend to get more dudes coming out of strip clubs than dancers. Most strip clubs in the Chicagoland area are outside of the city and most dancers here drive I think.

It would be nice to build a network of dancers though.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Escorts tip better !!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Same here, strippers always tip, 
so do any other workers who work for tips.
But $40 is really something unique.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Same here, strippers always tip,
> so do any other workers who work for tips.
> But $40 is really something unique.


Electrofuzz - I am going to be in Phoenix in about a month. I need to pick your brain on the adult entertainment in Phoenix. Somewhere else as to not to derail this thread.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Agreed - most tips come from folks in the service industry.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Electrofuzz - I am going to be in Phoenix in about a month. I need to pick your brain on the adult entertainment in Phoenix. Somewhere else as to not to derail this thread.


Sorry I can't help.
I only drive during the day.
The only reason I get strippers is because there is a single club very close to where I live and operate.
As far as I know most of these clubs are in and area between Old Town Scottsdale
and downtown Tempe.
It's a hot zone, plenty of drivers there.


----------



## Aaliyah Smith (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually I have no idea about the stripper, But You want to know about tips for stripper girls, then you can contact with "cluballurechicago" which is a best stripper club in Chicago. I think, this club may give tips on strippers.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

People who make a living for Tips give Tips for those who make a living for Tips! 

It's because we all understand how it works and how bad it's needed!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> People who make a living for Tips give Tips for those who make a living for Tips!
> 
> It's because we all understand how it works and how bad it's needed!


Yep. Weirdest night tonight. Not much going on, started heading home and I get a ping for a bowling alley. 4 people want to go around the block to a bar. Total fee 3.99. Guy in the front seat whips out a 20 and says "hope this makes your night, if you stick around we will need a ride to a hotel later".


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't **** it up, lol.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Ima start to tip my passengers, maybe I'll get a trend going


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Stick around , you might get lucky one night.
Good thing is strippers aren't ashamed of fooling around after and if you are cool they could be clients with benefits


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

toi said:


> Stick around , you might get lucky one night.
> Good thing is strippers aren't ashamed of fooling around after and if you are cool they could be clients with benefits


Can confirm - had strippers as friends back in the day.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I picked up 2 female dancers (strippers) from the local strip club. I gave them a 28.00 ride and had good conversation with them laughing all the way. We pull up to their apartment and I hurry up and get out and open their doors for them and each girl put a 20 in my shirt pocket for a total of 40$. They got my number and I got theirs and there schedule and they want me to drive for them 3 nights a week. That will be 84$ in rides a week. The girls told me they get tipped well and they believe drivers should get tipped as well. Since the cut is going into affect next week. I will never turn down a tip.


I'd like to ask the most important question: Were they hot?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

toi said:


> Stick around , you might get lucky one night.
> Good thing is strippers aren't ashamed of fooling around after and if you are cool they could be clients with benefits





DjTim said:


> Can confirm - had strippers as friends back in the day.


Cannot confirm nor deny, but


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Newer judge people about their jobs, kissogramm Or CEO I do not care less


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I picked up 2 female dancers (strippers) from the local strip club. I gave them a 28.00 ride and had good conversation with them laughing all the way. We pull up to their apartment and I hurry up and get out and open their doors for them and each girl put a 20 in my shirt pocket for a total of 40$. They got my number and I got theirs and there schedule and they want me to drive for them 3 nights a week. That will be 84$ in rides a week. The girls told me they get tipped well and they believe drivers should get tipped as well. Since the cut is going into affect next week. I will never turn down a tip.


+1 Happens often in DC.


----------

